
Lighthouse Audit of Airbnb.com - nchovies
https://www.natejcho.com/8-lighthouse-pt1/
======
bengale
I gave up messing too much with lighthouse when I started getting weird
results from it. I'd fix something it told me was a performance issue, the
site would load faster, and something else would now be the top issue and I'd
get a lower score.

~~~
nchovies
Yea it's the new craze in webdev these days, and a lot of people are fixating
on it.

Still I really like the insights, I feel like they were once little known
secrets only experienced devs were keen to

